# Is there a Lr CC?



## mikecox (Dec 14, 2013)

I have searched this sight and found several threads on the subject of the CC subscription but I am still baffled by my inability to find a Lr CC.

I have dl'd and installed Ps CC and the Ext Mngr CC but I did not see a Lr CC at the time I paid for my subscription; been looking for it ever since 

I went to the Adobe site hoping to found "My subscriptions" and found an item dated about the time I subscribed called “Photoshop photo pgrm; with a serial number in the sub folder. :hm:  Is that my CC subscription? 

This list contains a lot of CC programs but Lr is not listed as one of them; just "Lr5"


----------



## Grizz (Dec 14, 2013)

No LR CC per say what you will get with the "Photographers bundle" is PS CC and LR 5.3 LR 5.3 does not have the "CC" designation.

Hope that helps.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 14, 2013)

As others have pointed out, there is no special version of LR. Creative cloud is a licensing scheme for Adobe products.  LR licensing can be managed by an app called AdobeCC which must be installed if you purchase a subscription.  AdobeCC is the app being shown in the image in the previous comment by Grizz. It is the same app that manages licenses for all of the apps that used to be distributed in Creative Suite.


----------



## mikecox (Dec 14, 2013)

Grizz said:


> No LR CC per say what you will get with the "Photographers bundle" is PS CC and LR 5.3 LR 5.3 does not have the "CC" designation.



Ok, I'll stop looking for Lr CC.  Seems they could be more consistent; everything seem to have a CC designation except Lr and there is nothing to indicate that it shouldn't be expected.

Thanks for setting me straight :razz:


----------

